# So really weird thing happened.



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

I didn't book any flights, look up any flights, but my wife booked a flight to come help me move and emailed it the flight info to my Gmail. 
So today I went to Google now to look up movie times and I've got two now cards on her flight departures and arrivals.

It completely blew my mind.

So if someone emails you itinerary to your Gmail, it'll show up on your Google now?

Sent from my wireless telephonic device.


----------



## Don Serrot (Feb 11, 2012)

That is one of the newly announced features in Google Now. YOu probably had an automatic update for "Google Search" right? That's Google Now. I was pleasantly surprised to see tracking info for an order I recently made pop up on a card the other day too.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

yes, this is a new feature as said in the above post. pretty cool little feature. i really want to know if this will work with the info in another folder...when i get confirmation stuff, it ususally goes right into my "travel" folder in GMAIL. hopefully it still works.
I am really liking where google now is going. such a nice feature.


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

The sad thing about awesome features like this are that there's some people that will argue that this is the Google way of invading your privacy.

If this is an invasion of my privacy, then Google, keep invading lol

Tap'd from my Nexus 7


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Turdbogls said:


> yes, this is a new feature as said in the above post. pretty cool little feature. i really want to know if this will work with the info in another folder...when i get confirmation stuff, it ususally goes right into my "travel" folder in GMAIL. hopefully it still works.
> I am really liking where google now is going. such a nice feature.


it's polling everything in your Gmail account for actionable info, so, it should!


----------

